# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Amino Asylum

## wellshii

Has anyone used their BPC?
I used to order mine from a website thats based in florida that sold for horses but they no longer carry the injectable version and Idk if I can open their capsules up and inject it.

----------


## Cylon357

I have not used their peptides, but I did use their enclomiphene at one point. It seemed legit.

I assume that the capsules contain binders and what not that would prevent injection. 

If you are talking about Thymosin Labs, their injectables seem to come and go. I liked their product at one time but haven't used them in close to a year now. Anyhow, keep an eye on their site and the injectables may be back.

----------


## wellshii

> I have not used their peptides, but I did use their enclomiphene at one point. It seemed legit.
> 
> I assume that the capsules contain binders and what not that would prevent injection. 
> 
> If you are talking about Thymosin Labs, their injectables seem to come and go. I liked their product at one time but haven't used them in close to a year now. Anyhow, keep an eye on their site and the injectables may be back.


Thats exactly what I was thinking. The fillers and whatever else come with the capsules.
And thats exactly who I was talking about.
Yea their injectables do come and go indeed.
My shoulder is bad now and now I need them the most.
They were my go to peptide company.
I ended up going with another company.
Ill make sure to post my results with them.

----------

